# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  OB permit approval time

## funbet

Gday fellow OBers 
Was wondering how long it takes to approve your OB application and give you the permit  once you submit all the paper work, fees etc at fairtrading . 
I am in NSW by the way 
Cheers 
Funbet

----------


## pharmaboy2

Trying to do it as fast as I can, it took me about 2 weeks with all the online courses.  Just a myriad of steps and delays

----------


## funbet

> Trying to do it as fast as I can, it took me about 2 weeks with all the online courses.  Just a myriad of steps and delays

  So is  that 2 week including the course and fair trading approving the paperwork and grant you the permit?

----------


## Ricardito

Could take you up to six weeks

----------


## pharmaboy2

> So is  that 2 week including the course and fair trading approving the paperwork and grant you the permit?

  Yep, fastest way possible, all online courses done, including white card

----------


## funbet

Thanks pharmaboy, I just passed both the white card and OB course and downloaded the certificates, now can I apply my OB permit with these certificate  ? or I have to wait for the white card in the mail?

----------


## pharmaboy2

From memory, I had to wait fir an actual white card before I could move to the next step. 
by the time I finished I would happily garot any public servant involved in how th3 system works

----------

